# Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!



## mlkteam (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte bald meine Rollen wieder neu bespulen und suche noch nach 
einer vernüftigen Schnur..Sollte eine monofile sein und eine gute Tragkraft
besitzen..Was haltet Ihr von der Shimno Technium Schnur die 0,30 mm hält 
immerhin angeblich 9,8 kg was schon sehr gut ist..Ansonsten fiel mir die 
Anaconda Extreme Line ins Auge..
Welche Schnur fischt Ihr so und welche könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?

Lieben Gruß

Manuel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

Die Technium von Shimano ist schon ein sehr gute Schnur. Ich fische sie selber in 0,30mm und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr. Bloß solltest du bedenken das diese Schnur doch sehr steif ist. Das mag nicht jeder. Dafür hat sie aber eine geringe Dehnung, ist sehr Abriebfest und eine sehr gute Knotenfestigkeit.


----------



## mlkteam (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

hallo,

danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort..
Hab schon von mehreren Anglern gehört, das diese Schnur ihr Geld wert ist..
Liegt bei 39 euro für 1074 m..

gruß

Manuel


----------



## badbrain (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

hallo mlkteam,

ich fische auch die technium und bin voll und ganz zufrieden damit !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*



mlkteam schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort..
> Hab schon von mehreren Anglern gehört, das diese Schnur ihr Geld wert ist..
> ...




Naja, billig ist die Schnur nicht, aber genau wie deine Kumpels schon sagten ihr Geld wert.


----------



## magoi (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

Hallo mlkteam,

ich fische seit jahren die Trilene (Big Game) von Berkley
in 12 lbs. Es entspricht in etwa 0,32 mm durchmesser,
Preis so um die 45,00 EUR bei 4500 m.
Welche auch nicht schlecht sein soll ist die
Synergy von Sufix, durchmesser 0,30 mm,
Preis ca. 65,00 EUR bei 12110 m


MfG
<°)))><magoi


----------



## AppA (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

GigaFish "Ultra" 1.000 m 0,30 mm (8,8 kg) = 42,00 €


----------



## Fischstäbchen (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*



			
				magoi;2317434
Welche auch nicht schlecht sein soll ist die
Synergy von Sufix schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, weißt du ob die auch etwas steifer ist und wie es mit der Dehnung aussieht?
> 
> Ich fisch die Dreamline . Die ist echt Top
> 
> Gruß Oliver


----------



## schwammkopf (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

ich bin auch auf der suche nach einer guten und bezahlbaren schnur.... habe gestern mal gegoogelt und nun hab ich die frage ob jemand die carbon x professional bzw. die dreamline super touch fischt?

lg marco


----------



## chub24 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

Hallo

Ich fische die Dream Line von Dream Tackle.
Bin sehr zufrieden mit der.


----------



## raabj (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

Hallo 

Ich fische die Shimano Technium Tribal und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Diese ist wie schon von meinen verrednern geschildert recht steif und abriebsfest.


----------



## Wakenitzangler (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

Ich benutze schon länger die DAM Damyl Speziline Karpfen in 0,30mm mit glaubwürdigen 7,6kg Tragkraft. Die Spule mit 400m ist für knapp unter 5€ zu haben. Insgesamt eine recht weiche Schnur die auch wenige Probleme beim Werfen macht, also nicht von Spule springt sonder sauber abläuft.
Mit der Schnur hab ich auch größere Karpfen gut bewältigt, selbst wenn sie in Seerosen oder so zogen. Und sie ist recht robust, hab sie auch einige Male auf Ostseeaal genutzt.


----------



## magoi (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*



Fischstäbchen schrieb:


> Hallo, weißt du ob die auch etwas steifer ist und wie es mit der Dehnung aussieht?
> 
> Ich fisch die Dreamline . Die ist echt Top
> 
> Gruß Oliver


 

Hallo Oliver,

die Schnur ist recht weich, läst sich sehr gut knoten, ist sehr abriebfest und im Wasser nahezu unsichtbar.
Sie läst sich gut in Silikonschläuche einfädeln.
Normale Dehnug (für den Nahbereich und unter der Rutenspitze gut, für Long Range Fischen zu viel Dehnung)


----------



## Fischstäbchen (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*



magoi schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver,
> 
> die Schnur ist recht weich, läst sich sehr gut knoten, ist sehr abriebfest und im Wasser nahezu unsichtbar.
> Sie läst sich gut in Silikonschläuche einfädeln.
> Normale Dehnug (für den Nahbereich und unter der Rutenspitze gut, für Long Range Fischen zu viel Dehnung)


 
Hallo, 
fische eh in bereichen zwischen 50-100m. Denke das ich die für meine zwei neuen Rollen hole. Denke 0,30mm sollten reichen?

Gruß Oliver


----------



## magoi (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*



Fischstäbchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> fische eh in bereichen zwischen 50-100m. Denke das ich die für meine zwei neuen Rollen hole. Denke 0,30mm sollten reichen?
> 
> Gruß Oliver


 
Hallo Oliver,
guckst du hier 

www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=26_35&products_id=844&PHPSESSID=ef0lsnopensc2hhdqcp4mbbgr2


----------



## Fischstäbchen (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*



magoi schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver,
> guckst du hier


 
Hallo, danke hab schon Bestellt:q. 

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Carp1985 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

Hey Leute,

ich kann die Sufix XL Strong wärmstens empfehlen! Ist die Nachfolgerschnur der Synergy.
Verbesserte Tragkraftwerte, kaum Dehnung und noch geschmeidiger! die 5500m spule in 0,30 gibts für gerade mal 39,90 € bei KL Angelsport!

Greetz Kai


----------



## JanHofmann (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

Fischt ihr 0,30 0,33 oder 0,35 Schnurstärke?


----------



## mlkteam (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

hey,

fische 0,30 mm Schnur auf Karpfen..Wenn jetzt Muschelbänke oder mit Hindernissen gerechnet werden muss, dann angel ich mit 0,35 mm Schnur.

gruß

Manuel


----------



## Leif-Jesper (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

|wavey:
Diese Schnur ist top, die ist seeeeehr abriebfest und ist schön geschmeidig, Drall hält sich auch in Grenzen.

http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c..._id=3040&PHPSESSID=ef0lsnopensc2hhdqcp4mbbgr2

Ich fische die 0,35er.
Ich bin rundum zufrieden, und ich habe schon etliche Karpfen (bis 31 Pfd.) damit gefangen.
Jedoch denke ich sollte ich nach jetzt 2 überstandenen Saisons die Schnur mal wechseln, nur zur Sicherheit, nötig ist es nicht.


----------



## Thecatfisch (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

Habe das fast das ganze Jahr über die Prologix XLNT Camo in 0.35mm gefischt,echt ne geile Schnur die mir noch nie im Drill abriss.Hat bei nen Durchmesser von 0.35mm,9.00kg Tragkraft,so wie ich das sehe wird die ,die auch haben.Gerade in Schlammigen Gewässern o.ä. ist die geil,weil man dort den Tarneffekt(mal Grün,mal braun mal Schwarz) voll ausnutzen kann!

Entweder werde ich die,diese Saison fischen oder die Daiwa infinity Duo.Die Technium hatte ich auch mal im Auge,aber die ist mir Wirklich zu teuer! 

Mein Dealer meinte das die Schnüre von Pelzer auch sehr gut sein soll,aber ich denke mal das ich die Daiwa nehme oder halt ne andere.


----------



## AltBierAngler (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

Also die AnacondaExtreme ist nicht zu empfehlen...wird relativ schnell spröde. habe diese woche meine rollen gestripped und da hat die keine gute figur gemacht.
Die DreamLine soll sehr gut sein hab ich hier schon viel von gelesen...

Ich werde mir jedoch wieder Maxima drauf machen bin damit super zufrieden, ich mag auch nicht so steife schnur, da diese sich unebenem Boden schlechter anpasst und auch vom gefühl her nich mein ding ist. Dehnung ist top hat mich bisher schnurbruch/abriebstechnisch nicht im stich gelassen.

auch gute schnur ist Stroft GT / GTP....weiss nich mehr genau wie die genaue bezeichnung ist

mfg Christian


----------



## raabj (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

hat jemand von euch diese schnur "Red Devil HI-SEAS " ??


----------



## fishingexpert87 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

mit einer sufix synergy machst du alles richtig !!


----------



## mlkteam (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

hey @ all,

wenn Ihr alle so begeistert von der Schnur seit, dann werde ich mir die Sufix auch mal zulegen..Wollte zuerst die Ananconda Extreme Line holen, aber habe mich mal umgehört..die Schnur voll nich so der Bringer sein..

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## fishingexpert87 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

mach das mal!!! grins mit einer 0.35 bist du in meisten fällen auf der richtigen seite je nach gewässer wo du fischen tust!!! das kannst du ja am besten einschätzen


----------



## ankaro (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

Also auf meiner Rolle habe ich

*30er Schnur*
*Quantum Quattron Salsa*
*Tragkaft in kg. 7.7*

bin sehr zufrieden mit der Schnur, 
die Monofile ist Rot und in 1-3Meter tiefe durchsichtig.. 
Echt top schnur..#6


----------



## mlkteam (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

Hallo @ all,

was haltet Ihr denn von den Daiwa Infinity Schnur..Die 0,33 mm hält 8,1 kg..
Hat einer von euch damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Würd mich mal interessieren..Soll auch gut sein die Schnur und ist nicht allzu teuer..

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## Kleenus (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

Habe mir jetzt die neue anaconda peacemaker bestellt !
3000 m 0,32 mm 9,55 kg Tragkraft

Der Nachfolger unserer alten Extreme Line, optimal für jede Situation, mit relativ wenig Dehnung, für den Long Range Bereich. 

Ausgezeichnet durch ihre Langlebigkeit, hohe Tragkraft ist sie trotzdem nicht steif und bockig. Auf dem Stand der neuesten High Tech Monofilamente. Verlegt sich präzise auf der Rolle und ist weitwurfgetestet.
• Farbe: Matt Black
• High Performance Schnur 
• Überragende Abriebsfestigkeit
• Kein Memory-Effekt
• UV-Beständigkeit
• Exzellente Knotenfestigkeit
• Geringe Dehnung


----------



## fishingexpert87 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

hört sich alles schön an trozdem ist die sufixsynergy besser is einfach so...#6


----------



## gringo92 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> hört sich alles schön an trozdem ist die sufixsynergy besser is einfach so...#6



geschmackssache , ich finde die technium am geilsten :vik:


----------



## bennyhill (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*



mlkteam schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wollte bald meine Rollen wieder neu bespulen und suche noch nach
> einer vernüftigen Schnur..Sollte eine monofile sein und eine gute Tragkraft
> ...


----------



## fishingexpert87 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

lasst euch doch nicht immer von der tragkraft so blenden.... gibts wichtigeres wie abrieb .... hebe mal 1kilo mit deiner rute #6


----------



## rosental (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

hallo,für karpfen angeln ist es ein gute schnur ?B.Richi Monofile Angel Schnur Power Line Japan 500 M. 0,30 mm Leine Angeln Fisch danke:vik:


----------



## goepfi74 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

fische die Daiwa Infinity Duo in 0,33 und bin voll zufrieden .
die Infinity Duo im Camoflage Design (grünschwarze Färbung) 
ist eine echte Karpfenkultschnur .
.optimales Dehnverhalten
.hohe Abriebfestigkeit
.hohe Nassknotenfestigkeit 
.hohe Tragkraft 
ich fische die 0,33mm mit 8,6 kg Tragkraft , 1060m für 19,90 Euro . die Schnur gibt es glaube ich auch in Camo schwarz-braun .


----------



## waschlabaschdu (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

Meiner meinung nach gibt es nichts besseres als die KORDA SUBLINE
Mfg waschlabaschdu


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche gute monofile Schnur ?!*

shimano technium in 0,31 mm habe bisher noch nie durch schnurbruch ein fisch verloren bin sehr sehr zufrieden mit der schnur...


----------

